# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Fahrradversicherung Ja/Nein

## iShader

Hey Leute, 
wie der Titel schopn sagt bin ich am überlegen(eig. mein Vater  :Big Grin: )
ob wir wenn ich ein neues Bike bekommen sollte, eine Bikeverischerung abschließen sollen, da 2000€ ja schon einiges ist, und ich glaub mir die Haare ausreißen würd wenn i-son Arsch mir son Teil klaut....
Also sagt mal an, ob ihr versicherungen habt, und wenn ja wie ihr das geregelt habt  :Wink: 
Lg Max

----------


## stephan-

Nein. Rad steht im Keller und außer uns wohnt hier niemand im Haus.

----------


## Mannie

ich bin da gerade auch am schaun und erst mal solltest du bei deiner haftpflichtversicherung nachfragen ob und wenn wie weit das Rad mit drinnen ist. Wenn das eh schon drinnen ist und man dann ohne extreme mehrkosten einfach den maximalwert erhöhen kann würde ich das machen, wäre die leichteste und günstigeste variante

----------


## iShader

Danke
Lg Max

----------


## fipu

Ich hab meine mit bis 7000.- Schweizer Franken versichert. Das heisst gegen Diebstahl im und ausserhalb des Hauses. Das läuft über die Haftpflichtversicherung. Aber es halt Schweiz, wie es ausserhalb ist, kann ich nicht sagen.
Aber soweit ich im Kopf habe gibts schon einen Thread darüber. Frage mal die SuFu, ob die etwas herausfindet.

----------


## Domi9189

Bei mir ist es in der Hausratversicherung mit drin da sich ne extra Fahrradversicherung nicht Lohnen würde aber das kommt immer auf die Versicherung drauf an.

----------


## ND4SPD

Bei meiner Haushaltsversicherung (Uniqa) sind meine Bikes im Keller mitversichert. Ich habe heuer so ein Zusatzmodul dazugenommen, dass sie auch sonst fast überall (Ausnahmen sind zB Bahnhöfe, an Radständern in der Nacht) im abgeschlossenen Zustand versichert sind (im Auto, Hotels, ...), incl. aller Tuningmaßnahmen (Rechnungen müssen vorliegen). 

Obs im Fall der Fälle was nützt, möchte ich gar nicht wissen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## robertg202

Ich auch über Uniqua - ist im Haus 24h, außerhalb (Auto, Radständer, etc...) von 6:00 - 22:00 versichert. 
Kostet mich ganze 50€ im Jahr...

----------


## MadMag

Bei der Wiener Städtischen sind meine beiden Bikes ohne Zusatzkosten bei der Haushaltsversicherung mitversichert. Sie müssen aber nachweislich gegen Diebstahl gesichert sein, d.h.: im Keller oder Fahrradraum versperrt und nicht sorglos im Hausdruchgang stehen gelassen. Ich musste einfach eine Meldung an meinen Betreuer machen, der hat die Fotos und Rechnungen bei meiner Akte abgelegt.
Sollte ein Bike außerhalb meiner 4 Wände gestohlen werden, so würde ich aber durch meine leeren Finger schauen.

Noch eine Frage dazu: Wenn ich mein Bike im Fahrradraum etc. eines Hotels abstelle und es von dort gestohlen wird, so müsste doch die Versicherung des Hotelbetreibers dafür haften? Oder ist das eine "Grauzone", je nachdem welche Versicherung er abgschlossen hat?

----------


## mwgs

Hi,

ich habe das ganze bei meiner Hausratversicherung geregelt. Normalerweise sind bei meiner Vericherung Räder bis 500€ ohne Mehrkosten mitversichert (egal wo diese geklaut werden).
Ich habe das ganze auf 1700€ angehoben und bezahle so ca. 50€ im Jahr mehr. Das ist es mir auf jeden Fall Wert.

MFG

----------


## Hüpfboje

Moin
Ich hab unsere Räder bei der ENRA versichert.
Hauptsächlich aber nur gegen Schäden, da die Bikes nur im Keller stehen und dort keiner hinkommt.
Die haben aber auch eine extra bei Einbruchdiebstahl, ( Teile-) Diebstahl, Vandalismus  und Raub.
Der Ablauf ist sehr gut und ich hatte dort auch noch nie Probleme.
Gerade für Racer ist die Reparaturversicherung ideal.
Immerhin ist eine gabel oder sonst was sehr teuer :Wink:

----------


## 9chrisking9

> Moin
> Ich hab unsere Räder bei der ENRA versichert.
> Hauptsächlich aber nur gegen Schäden, da die Bikes nur im Keller stehen und dort keiner hinkommt.
> Die haben aber auch eine extra bei Einbruchdiebstahl, ( Teile-) Diebstahl, Vandalismus  und Raub.
> Der Ablauf ist sehr gut und ich hatte dort auch noch nie Probleme.
> Gerade für Racer ist die Reparaturversicherung ideal.
> Immerhin ist eine gabel oder sonst was sehr teuer


ahaa net schlecht!! was zahlst denn so im jahr oder monat ca für a bike. is sicher schweine teuer od?

----------


## vladisman

> Bei meiner Haushaltsversicherung (Uniqa) sind meine Bikes im Keller mitversichert. Ich habe heuer so ein Zusatzmodul dazugenommen, dass sie auch sonst fast überall (Ausnahmen sind zB Bahnhöfe, an Radständern in der Nacht) im abgeschlossenen Zustand versichert sind (im Auto, Hotels, ...), incl. aller Tuningmaßnahmen (Rechnungen müssen vorliegen). 
> 
> Obs im Fall der Fälle was nützt, möchte ich gar nicht wissen.


Genau das hab ich auch gmacht, bei der Uniqua.
Im Haus oder der Wohnung oder im Keller ist es mit der Haushaltsversicherung abgedeckt.
Hab das extra dazugenommen falls mir mal die Bikes aus dem Auto poppen. Denn da bist mit einer normalen Haushaltsversicherung zwenig bestückt.

Kostet 130 Euro extra im Jahr (zur normale HH-Versicherung dazu).

Mfg

----------


## Hüpfboje

> ahaa net schlecht!! was zahlst denn so im jahr oder monat ca für a bike. is sicher schweine teuer od?


Hab hier mal den Link der Versicherung

www.enraverzekeringen.de/index.php?topic=fahrrad


Wenn man sein Bike für z. B. für 4000 Euronen versichern lässt kostet es 380,- im Jahr für den Rundumschutz (Diebstahl und Reparatur) oder 200,- für den reinen Reparaturschutz.
Lest es euch einfach mal durch. Lohnt sich in jedem Fall. :Big Grin:

----------


## 9chrisking9

sehr intressant und für 200euro geht des auf jeden fall  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
verschleiß is nämli a dabei, wie geil isn des bitte... danke fürn link!

----------


## Hüpfboje

Beachtet bitte, dass bei der Era nur Neuräder versichert werden können. Das heißt, nicht älter als 7 Monate. Die wollen eine Kopie der Rechnung haben.
Die Reparatur läuft dann über Fachgeschäfte, die mit der Enra zusammenarbeiten.

----------

